# 2022 New Spine Anesthesia Codes



## dwaldman (Jul 14, 2021)

Looks like from 2022 proposed rule for physician fee schedule new anesthesia codes for procedures like 10160 for seroma drainage and 64633-64636 RFA Facet nerves

01XX2 Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided injection, drainage or aspiration procedures on the spine or spinal cord; cervical or thoracic
01XX3 Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided injection, drainage or aspiration procedures on the spine or spinal cord; lumbar or sacral
01XX4 Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided destruction procedures by neurolytic agent on the spine or spinal cord; cervical or thoracic
01XX5 Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided destruction procedures by neurolytic agent on the spine or spinal cord; lumbar or sacral

Also some for "neuromodulation" and vertebroplasty/vertebral augmentation "kyphoplasty"

01XX6 Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided neuromodulation or intravertebral procedures (eg. kyphoplasty, vertebroplasty) on the spine or spinal cord; cervical or thoracic
01XX7 Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided neuromodulation or intravertebral procedures (eg. kyphoplasty, vertebroplasty) on the spine or spinal cord; lumbar or sacral




			https://public-inspection.federalregister.gov/2021-14973.pdf
		

Page 221

Also for spine surgery looks like to be billed with 22633 or 222630

630X1 Laminectomy, facetectomy, or foraminotomy (unilateral or bilateral with decompression of spinal cord, cauda equina and/or nerve root [eg, spinal or lateral recess stenosis]), during posterior interbody arthrodesis, lumbar; each additional segment
630XX Laminectomy, facetectomy, or foraminotomy (unilateral or bilateral with decompression of spinal cord, cauda equina and/or nerve root [eg, spinal or lateral recess stenosis]), during posterior interbody arthrodesis, lumbar; single vertebral segment

Also notable:

646X0 Thermal destruction of intraosseous basivertebral nerve, inclusive of all imaging guidance; first two vertebral bodies, lumbar or sacral
646X1 Thermal destruction of intraosseous basivertebral nerve, inclusive of all imaging guidance; each additional vertebral body, lumbar or sacral


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 14, 2021)

Page 134
(2) Anesthesia Services for Image-Guided Spinal Procedures (CPT codes 01XX2, 01XX3, 01XX4, 01XX5, 01XX6, and 01XX7) In 2017, the RUC identified CPT code 01936 (Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided procedures on the spine and spinal cord; therapeutic) as possibly needing refinement due to inaccurate reporting via the high volume growth screen. The Relativity Assessment Workgroup reviewed data on what procedures were reported with this anesthesia code. In October 2019, the Workgroup reviewed this service and recommended that it be referred to the CPT Editorial Panel to create more granular codes. In October 2020, the CPT Editorial Panel replaced CPT codes 01935 and 01936 with six new codes to report percutaneous image-guided spine and spinal cord anesthesia procedures. These CPT codes are 01XX2 (Anesthesia for percutaneous image-guided injection, drainage or aspiration procedures on the spine or spinal cord; cervical or thoracic), 01XX3 (Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided injection, drainage or aspiration procedures on the spine or spinal cord; lumbar or sacral), 01XX4 (Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided destruction procedures by neurolytic agent on the spine or spinal cord; cervical or thoracic), 01XX5 (Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided destruction procedures by neurolytic agent on the spine or spinal cord; lumbar or sacral), 01XX6 (Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided neuromodulation or intravertebral procedures (eg. Kyphoplasty, vertebroplasty) on the spine or spinal cord; cervical or thoracic) and 01XX7 (Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided neuromodulation or intravertebral procedures (eg. Kyphoplasty, vertebroplasty) on the spine or spinal cord; lumbar or sacral). We are proposing the RUC-recommended valuation of 4 base units for CPT codes 01XX2, 01XX3, 01XX4, and 01XX5. We disagree with the RUC-recommend valuation of 6 base units for CPT codes 01XX6 and 01XX7. After performing a RUC database search of codes with similar total times and postinduction period procedure anesthesia (PIPPA) times, 6 base units for CPT codes 01XX6 and 01XX7 appears to be a high valuation. We are proposing a valuation of 5 base units for both codes supported by a reference code, CPT code 00813 (Anesthesia for combined upper and lower gastrointestinal endoscopic procedures, endoscope introduced both proximal to and distal to the duodenum). CPT code 00813 has a valuation of 5 base units with a higher PIPPA time of 40 minutes as well as a higher total time of 70 minutes. The RUC notes that CPT codes 01XX6 and 01XX7 should have a higher base unit valuation than the other similar codes within this family due to the complex nature of these procedures that have a more intensive anesthesia process. The RUC supports their recommendation with a crosswalk code, CPT code 00732 (Anesthesia for upper gastrointestinal endoscopic procedures, endoscope introduced proximal to duodenum; endoscopic retrograde cholangiopancreatography (ECRP)). CPT code 00732 has a valuation of 6 base units, a total time of 100 minutes, and a PIPPA time of 65 minutes. CPT codes 01XX6 and 01XX7 have a total time of 58 minutes and a PIPPA time of 20 minutes. We agree that a more complex procedure may require a higher base unit valuation within a code family; however, given the disparity in total and PIPPA time, we disagree with the use of this crosswalk code to support a valuation of 6 base units and instead propose a valuation of 5 base units supported by reference CPT code 00813, which has higher times and the same base unit valuation.


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Jul 16, 2021)

The basivertebral services are priced for facility only in the proposed rule.


----------



## nikiac95@gmail.com (Oct 25, 2021)

With anesthesia, these codes would not need a full clinical review, correct? I am trying to find references to support this statement. Any suggestions or feedback>


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 2, 2021)

Nikiac95@gmail.com,
The final rule has become available  on 11/02/21 as a display version. I don't know if it contains the more specifics you are looking for.


01937 Anesthesia for percutaneous image-guided injection, drainage or aspiration procedures on the spine or spinal cord; cervical or thoracic
01938 Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided injection, drainage or aspiration procedures on the spine or spinal cord; lumbar or sacral
01939 Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided destruction procedures by neurolytic agent on the spine or spinal cord; cervical or thoracic
01940 Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided destruction procedures by neurolytic agent on the spine or spinal cord; lumbar or sacral
01941 Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided neuromodulation or intravertebral procedures (eg. Kyphoplasty, vertebroplasty) on the spine or spinal cord; cervical or thoracic
01942 Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided neuromodulation or intravertebral procedures (eg. Kyphoplasty, vertebroplasty) on the spine or spinal cord; lumbar or sacral

Page 217



			https://public-inspection.federalregister.gov/2021-23972.pdf
		


"We believe that using the survey 25th percentile of 5 base units is appropriate to maintain consistency within the family for purposes of valuation and that a base unit valuation of 5 will also account for the increase in intensity of CPT code 01941 and CPT code 01942. For additional information regarding our use of supporting reference codes, we refer readers to our discussion of the subject in the Methodology for Establishing Work RVUs section of this final rule (section II.E.2. of this final rule). After consideration of these public comments, we are finalizing the base unit valuation and direct PE inputs for this code family as proposed"


----------

